

How would you promote non-for-profit, locally targeted app? - barumrho

In short, I recently released a simple app for local transit system and I want to promote it without spending any money. How would you do it?<p>When I moved here a few months ago, I made this app to make it easier to find bus schedule. I found myself using it more than I expected. So I took some time to finish it and submitted it to the app store. I don't _really_ care if not many people download it, but at the same time it would be nice to see people benefit from the app.<p>For those who are interested, it is for London Transit in London, Ontario, Canada.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ltwatch/id482807766
======
barumrho
I guess URLs don't get linkified automatically for posts:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ltwatch/id482807766>

